
Amazon: A 900 Mhz Telco – The People vs. Amazon - adunk
https://blog.helium.com/the-people-v-amazon-fc7adff28e3c
======
tiernano
Is it me, is it this one company selling a $500 device complaining that a
larger company is adding it to their equipment, probably a lot cheaper?

